# Using bone meal?



## CheshireCat (Jan 6, 2010)

What is the purpose of using bone meal?
How much should be used for a 5.5 gallon or 40 gallon tank?


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Phosphate in bone meal is needed for plant growth but a lot of it will pollute the water in a planted tank. Fish food and fish wastes provide more than enough phosphorus, and the soil substrate is certainly not without. I would look for deficiency symptoms in plants or test the water/soil before adding it. The recommended phosphate level is less than 0.05 ppm in water, over 1 ppm favors algae growth. Rock phosphate is the least soluble in water (used as slow-release within substrate) while many other phosphate forms have high solubility in water. To dose it according to your tank’s size, use the fertilator on this site.


----------



## accordztech (Feb 3, 2010)

I think he was talking about putting it with the soil before starting the tank up.

I read somewhere else that a light dusting on the bottom is enough...thats what im going to do for my 55


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you want to use it at all, a very light dusting. Still able to see the bottom glass.


----------

